# Suggestions?



## Messmaker (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello to everyone,
I am looking for a CNC router ($4k-6k) range if possible to make some parts for acoustic guitars such as, Bridges, Necks, fretboard slotting, inlay on fretboards, cut Mother of pearl and other items. I have no CNC experience at this point but wonder what advice you can give. I would like a set up that is user friendly and would be an easy system for a beginner. I understand there is a learning curve and willing to put in the time to learn the systems. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Mike, welcome to the router forums.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Ron.You can start by reading this link. http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/48079-inexpensive-cnc-router-tables.html Then you could go to Bgriggs personal profile by clicking on his user name. Once there click on Statistics. It will have a drop down menu offering to show you all of his posts and also threads that he has started. This will get you started I think.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Ron.You can start by reading this link. http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/48079-inexpensive-cnc-router-tables.html Then you could go to Bgriggs personal profile by clicking on his user name. Once there click on Statistics. It will have a drop down menu offering to show you all of his posts and also threads that he has started. This will get you started I think.


Wow Chuck,

That's quite a recommendation. Thank you.

Ron,

If you need any help just ask. I'm always glad to help. Welcome to the forum.

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was trying to find the thread you started about the affordable CNC machines available Bill by going to your statistics. It was while looking through the list that I realized just how much ground you've covered answering questions about CNCs.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mike


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

NextWave Automation has just come out with a CNC intended for the luthiers out there.

CNC SHARK SLIMLINE


----------



## Messmaker (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and for some suggestions on some fine machines. I have not made a decision yet on what to do. Might give it a while and try to learn some more about cnc. I am not sure how much faster it would make things since I am only doing about 10 guitars per year now.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is the link that was mentioned in an earlier post . Inexpensive CNC router tables that won't break the budget. -

Bill


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I would check out the lets talk shopbot forum and automation technologies we site


----------

